# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Concours DDE] Que pensez-vous du "piston"?

## Asdorve

Bonjour, 

Avant de me lancer dans le dbat, je vous raconte ce qu'un copain m'a expliqu ce matin.

Ce dernier vient de passer un concours pour rentrer  la DDE et  passer 3 preuves: crit, pratique et oral. Il a russi chacune d'elles, faisant mme partie de la tte de liste  l'crit.
Toutefois, hier, il reoit les rsultats et il est non admis. Il se renseigne pourquoi.
La raison est celle-ci :"N'a pas de sponsor".

Personnellement, je trouve cel inadmissible, totalement injuste et injustifi.

Le dbat est donc ouvert, qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## Nemerle

welcome to the real world  ::roll::

----------


## Asdorve

> welcome to the real world


J'en suis conscient, mais la vritable question est :

Pour ou contre le piston? Pourquoi?

----------


## BertrandA

C'est une pratique courante dans les administrations. 
A titre d'exemple, un de mes amis tait membre du club de rugby.
Il souhaitait passer le concours de la DDE. Ces 2 informations n'ont  priori aucun rapport. 
Sauf que le prsident du club est aussi le patron de la DDE locale : le jour du concours il avait toutes les rponses aux questions.

Le type ne s'en vante pas et trouve lui-mme que c'est dgoutant. 
Moi a me rpugne.

----------


## Asdorve

> C'est une pratique courante dans les administrations.


Un peu trop  mon got...

----------


## Erwy

> Il se renseigne pourquoi.
> La raison est celle-ci :"N'a pas de sponsor".


plutot etrange comme reponse surtout.
C'est quel concours precis ? National,regional ou local ?Il y a une epreuve sur "dossier" ou "CV" ? Qu'appellent-t-ils "sponsors" ?

Certains concours ne font que donner "droit  pretendre" (un minimum de comptence  satisfaire)  un poste, c'est  la personne de le trouver.

----------


## Asdorve

> plutot etrange comme reponse surtout.
> .


Tout  fait d'accord




> C'est quel concours precis ? National,regional ou local ?Il y a une epreuve sur "dossier" ou "CV" ? 
> .


Rgional, pas sur dossier.




> Qu'appellent-t-ils "sponsors" ?


Je pense que ce doit tre le fait de faire partie d'un club local ou quelque chose comme a.

----------


## pinocchio

Une toute petite question, pourquoi prciser administration.
Il y'a la mme chose partout o la personne (o le jury) qui slectionne est compos d'humain. Pour que cela soit impartial, il faudrait que tout soit automatique et gr sans l'intervention possible d'un tiers. Et dans le priv comme dans le public, ce n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Erwy

> Je pense que ce doit tre le fait de faire partie d'un club local ou quelque chose comme a.


Comme dit pas forcemment.

Par exemple pour certains emplois en mairie, on peut tre simplement "temporaire" (je ne me souviens plus du terme exact). Par exemple celle-ci  un besoin d'un mcanicien souhaite engager quelqu'un , elle le fait mais la personne  un statut "transitoire" .En gnral on la pousse  passer un concours pour un statut plus definitif.
Certains de ces concours n'offrent* jamais* de place  ;un exemple secrtaire de mairie, avoir le concours ne donnent droit  aucun poste , juste au titre et si mes souvenirs sont bons ce n'est que provisoire, si on n'exerce pas pdt une periode , on le perd.
Vu l'aspect tres "clat" de la DDE, je ne serais pas tonn que des concours de ce type existent, voir qu'ils rendent obligatoire d'avoir trouv un poste avant de postul (ou au moins d'avoir le concours)

----------


## Asdorve

> Une toute petite question, pourquoi prciser administration.
> Il y'a la mme chose partout o la personne (o le jury) qui slectionne est compos d'humain. Pour que cela soit impartial, il faudrait que tout soit automatique et gr sans l'intervention possible d'un tiers. Et dans le priv comme dans le public, ce n'est pas le cas.


Je suis d'accord, mais il faut quand mme des humains pour juger des capacits d'une personne. Un automate pourrait calculer des rsultats crits et les interprter, mais en aucun cas juger des capacits physiques en preuve pratique ou mme juger de la motivation en oral...  ::?:

----------


## pinocchio

Donc il y'aura toujours du piston et cela quoi qu'il en soit de l'entreprise (public ou priv) ou au moins rien ne l'empchera

----------


## Asdorve

> Donc il y'aura toujours du piston et cela quoi qu'il en soit de l'entreprise (public ou priv) ou au moins rien ne l'empchera


c'est vrai galement.

et serait-il raliste d'imaginer un concept de recrutement qui se passerait comme pour un diplome (bac ou autre?)

----------


## Admin

> c'est vrai galement.
> 
> et serait-il raliste d'imaginer un concept de recrutement qui se passerait comme pour un diplome (bac ou autre?)


C'est  dire ? le problme c'est que si tu as 40 postes et 50 personnes ayant passe avec succs le "recrutement-diplomant", tu va encore etre oblig d'en virer 10. A moins de prendre juste les 40 premiers, tes critres pour evincer les 10 seront forcement subjectif.

----------


## Asdorve

tu fais un exam anonyme jusqu' la fin. 

si tu as 40 places et 50 postulants, tu slectionnes anonymement les 40, et aprs seulement tu dvoiles les rsultats

[EDIT] Point de vue un peu simpliste sans doute jugerons certains

----------


## jobherzt

> c'est vrai galement.
> 
> et serait-il raliste d'imaginer un concept de recrutement qui se passerait comme pour un diplome (bac ou autre?)



ca existe, ne serait ce que l'agreg ou le capes par exemple.. apres, il faut distinguer ce qu'est exactement le piston :

- il y a le "vrai" piston, l'injuste, celui ou un type est recrut vraiment parce que c'est le copian du fils de machin, et qui peut etre a priori completement incompetent, dans une grande structure ca ne se verra pas trop.. c'est surement valable pour les metiers un peu "planqu".
- apres, il y a le fait qu'une personne en connaisse une autre, et ai envie de le recruter parce que, jutement parce qu'il le connait, il sait qu'il fera du bon boulot/qu'il collaboreront facilement/qu'il s'integrera bien etc... quoiqu'on en dise, c'est toujours plus rassurant meme (surtout) pour quelqu'un d'honnete de recruter quelqu'un qu'on connait, et/ou qu'on a deja vu a l'oeuvre, qu'un inconnu qu'on juge sur son CV mais qui peut ne pas etre degourdi. 

et comme dans l'administration, il est me semble t il obligatoire de passer par un concours pour recruter quelqu'un, ca fait des concours biais.. mais pas forcement injustes, je ne sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.. 

apres, entre ces 2 extremes, il y a une infinite de variation, evidemment.. rien n'est jamais aussi tranch !

----------


## Asdorve

ok
mais dans le cas que j'ai cit, cel voudrait dire que si tu fais partie d'un groupe quel qu'il soit, et qui apporte quelque chose  la rgion, tu peux tre recrut, mme si tu n'as pas les comptences pour...
C'est le monde  l'envers? :8O:

----------


## Erwy

> tu peux tre recrut, mme si tu n'as pas les comptences pour...
> C'est le monde  l'envers?


Tous les concours ont des notes liminatoires  l'oral comme  l'crit, c'est encore plus vrais pour les concours techniques ou elle est gnralement fixe  10 dans les matires concernes .

----------


## jobherzt

> ok
> mais dans le cas que j'ai cit, cel voudrait dire que si tu fais partie d'un groupe quel qu'il soit, et qui apporte quelque chose  la rgion, tu peux tre recrut, mme si tu n'as pas les comptences pour...
> C'est le monde  l'envers?


exact, ca c'est le "mauvais" piston... (enfin, le "bon" piston dont je parlais dans mon post, je n'appelle pas vraiment ca du piston, c'est plus la voie normale du recrutement sauf que le concours est impos)..

----------


## Asdorve

> exact, ca c'est le "mauvais" piston... (enfin, le "bon" piston dont je parlais dans mon post, je n'appelle pas vraiment ca du piston, c'est plus la voie normale du recrutement sauf que le concours est impos)..


je suis d'accord. Personnellement, j'ai t recrut dans une entreprise parce qu'ils me connaissaient car j'avais fait un stage l bas 2 ans auparavant.

[EDIT] J'appelle a le piston "soft"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## la drogue c'est mal

la question serait plutot : pour ou contre bosser avec des gens qu'on connait deja et qu'on apprcie (sinon on ne le pistonerait pas).

moi perso, si je devais choisir de bosser avec un inconnu et un pote, je choisirais le pote

----------


## Asdorve

moi aussi, certainement. Mais dans le cas d'un concours, si tu proposes le propose, c'est que tu offres des possibilits  n'importe qui, qui fera ses preuves ou pas au concours.

Maintenant, si on doit fonctionner au piston, et recaler ceux qui ont de trs bons rsultats et prendre des amis,  quoi sert le concours? ::nono::

----------


## Admin

> Maintenant, si on doit fonctionner au piston, et recaler ceux qui ont de trs bons rsultats et prendre des amis,  quoi sert le concours?


A donner un vernis de biensance.

----------


## Asdorve

> A donner un vernis de biensance.


 ::mouarf::  

+1

----------


## Erwy

> moi aussi, certainement, mais dans le cas d'un concours, si tu proposes un examen, c'est que tu offres des possibilits  n'importe qui, qui fera ses preuves ou pas au concours.


Sauf que comme dit plus haut rien ne dit que tes "sponsors" soient des amis.
Quand au "pourquoi alors faire un concours plutot qu'un examen" la reponse est simple: salaire
Par exemple ce n'est pas parce que les mairies veulent engager 10 personnes qu'il y a 10 postes budgetaires de "titulaires" (ne pas oublier qu'aux niveaux retraites et autres ca depasse generalement le niveau local, voir rgional) . Donc on va ouvrir le nombre de poste qui correspondent au budget et les mairies, soit n'engagent pas ceux qui n'ont pas eu le concours, soit elles  les paient via un autre budget.

Mais bon, c'est plus facile de resumer au "piston" systmatiquement  ::roll::

----------


## Asdorve

Le problme, c'est quand tu as des membres du jury qui te regardent, te disent que c'est bien ce que tu fais et donc te remarquent, et qu'ensuite ils ne te slectionnent pas.
C'est ce qui s'est pass avec mon collgue, ils lui ont donn de faux espoirs, tout en sachant qu'il ne serait pas pris.

----------


## Higestromm

> Le problme, c'est quand tu as des membres du jury qui te regardent, te disent que c'est bien ce que tu fais et donc te remarquent, et qu'ensuite ils ne te slectionnent pas.
> C'est ce qui s'est pass avec mon collgue, ils lui ont donn de faux espoirs, tout en sachant qu'il ne serait pas pris.


Bah tu peux tre bon sans tre le meilleur... Ils vont pas pour autant te dire que tu est un nul.

----------


## Asdorve

Certes.

Mais perso, ce que je veux dnoncer (dnoncer est un bien grand mot) c'est un manque total d'impartialit.

S'il y a des gens qui passent par l et qui ont une quelconque exprience dans ce domaine ou d'autres qui travaillent dans l'administration, qu'ils se manifestent, a ne fera que relancer le dbat.

J'ai l'impression en fait que tout le monde s'en fout et trouve a normal... ::(:

----------


## Higestromm

> J'ai l'impression en fait que tout le monde s'en fout et trouve a normal...


Ce n'est qu'une impression.

----------


## Asdorve

> Ce n'est qu'une impression.


En tout cas beaucoup ont regard ce post sans laisser leur impression... ::(:

----------


## fred777888999

Oui, il est tj amusant de constater que ce qui'on reproche en premier lieu au prive, tout les maux dont la fonction publique devrait par nature etre exempt, se retrouvent encore amplifies dans cette derniere.
Il faut dire que tant qu'on verra la fonction publique comme qq chose a privatiser et rentabiliser a tout prix, on est pas pret d'en sortir.

----------


## BainE

> - apres, il y a le fait qu'une personne en connaisse une autre, et ai envie de le recruter parce que, jutement parce qu'il le connait, il sait qu'il fera du bon boulot/qu'il collaboreront facilement/qu'il s'integrera bien etc... quoiqu'on en dise, c'est toujours plus rassurant meme (surtout) pour quelqu'un d'honnete de recruter quelqu'un qu'on connait, et/ou qu'on a deja vu a l'oeuvre, qu'un inconnu qu'on juge sur son CV mais qui peut ne pas etre degourdi.


... et qui donnera droit a une prime de cooptation  :;):  (c'est bien comme ca qu'on dit, en tout cas c'est comme ca que j'ai gagn de l'argent  ::aie:: )

----------


## tounepistols

salut  tou(te)s,

Concernant le "piston", je peux vous en raconter une qui m'est arrive il y a peu de temps.

Aprs une lutte de tous les instants (pendant plus de 8 mois) pour trouver un stage  l'tranger (pour mes tudes), je me suis rendu compte que le piston est encore pire que ce que j'imaginais (c'est pour vous dire que c'est pas joli).

Voici mon bilan:
- mme faisant parti d'un grand groupe, les ressources humaines n'ont pas pu m'aider pour trouver ce stage (ba a vient du fait que je ne connais pas personellement la RH)!  ::cry::  
- et finallement 1 semaine aprs le commencement de mon stage je rencontre un autre franais (pistonn par sa mre, trs bien place) et il me sort franco: "la question pour moi n'tait pas de savoir comment trouver un stage mais de savoir ce que je voudrai visiter pendant mon stage!"  :8O:   ::aie::  

conclusion: a donne des envies de meurtre!  ::mouarf::  

Voila ma modeste contribution sur ce sujet!

@pluch'

toutoune

----------


## Gnux

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Avant de me lancer dans le dbat, je vous raconte ce qu'un copain m'a expliqu ce matin.
> 
> Ce dernier vient de passer un concours pour rentrer  la DDE et  passer 3 preuves: crit, pratique et oral. Il a russi chacune d'elles, faisant mme partie de la tte de liste  l'crit.
> Toutefois, hier, il reoit les rsultats et il est non admis. Il se renseigne pourquoi.
> La raison est celle-ci :"N'a pas de sponsor".
> 
> Personnellement, je trouve cel inadmissible, totalement injuste et injustifi.
> ...


Bienvenue dans l'administration franaise.
Il faut comprendre que dans ce royaume les pistonns sont rois. Perso j'ai travaill sous contrat dans des entreprises d'tat (a la relecture je trouve que a fait un peu sovkhose mais c'est bien la ralit  ::roll::  ). TOUT ceux qui ont t titulariss l'ont t parce qu'ils avaient une bonne relation bien place.
Par exemple (avant mon dpart, car priodiquement on dgraisse, on enlve ceux qui ne sont pas du srail, les "sans-relation") une jeune fille a t titularis cat. B aprs un mois de travail...Son poste avait t mis au concours pour faire bien comme on dit.Sa mre venait de se remarier avec un grand ponte et aprs elle avait le culot de nous dire que c'tait parce qu'elle faisait bien son boulot...

L'administration n'est pas une mritocratie. Bcp ont pens que cette re naitrait avec l'arrive des concours mais force est de constater que sur le terrain ceux ci n'ont en rien enray le npotisme et la cooptation.
Toi qud tu n'as pas ces relations (ou que tu as de la dignit), c'est vraiment *gerbant* d'etre congdi comme un laquais alors que des gens moins expriment et diploms mais familialement plus avantags "russissent". Je me console en me disant que le matin, je peux me regarder dans la glace. Chomeur, certes, mais la tte haute ( ::mrgreen:: )

Je n'ai pas test le priv perso mais le public si tu n'es pas pistonn (et bien!) et que tu n'as pas de concours, toutes les rponses seront les mmes: "bon  rien, propre  tout" (traduction: "allez voir ailleurs!")
Je suis vraiment content que de plus en plus de gens trouvent cela "inadmissible, injuste et injustifi", pe cela contribuera t-il  faire bouger les choses...Moi ce qui me gene en plus, c'est la faon dont les jeunes sont traits: de la sous merde. Dans un conseil ou une runion dans l'administration, si tu n'as pas plus de 35 ans, personne en t'coutera ou alors avec une bienveillance polie matine de mpris, le mpris pour celui qui ne reste pas  sa place (-ben oui, les anciens d'abord dans l'administration, plus tu es vieux, plus tu es valable; regarde Giscard ( ::mouarf:: )-)

Dernire chose: fais toi bien voir des syndicats, ce sont eux qui font la loi dans FP que a soit en territoriale ou  l'tat. Vive les commissions paritaires et leur grosse commission pour les syndicats. On ne vire pas ces gars l; on les promeut. Qud je suis rentr, c'est la premire chose que l'on m'a dite avant mme de me dire le boulot que je devrais accomplir. Le laius sur les syndicats et sur l'encartage...(y ont pas t dus et moi j'ai t trs vite "mut" pour cause d'incompatibilit d'humeur avec le dlgu cgtiste (moins j'en fais, mieux je me porte mais bon...))

----------


## GLDavid

> Bienvenue dans l'administration franaise.
> Il faut comprendre que dans ce royaume les pistonns sont rois. Perso j'ai travaill sous contrat dans des entreprises d'tat (a la relecture je trouve que a fait un peu sovkhose mais c'est bien la ralit  ). TOUT ceux qui ont t titulariss l'ont t parce qu'ils avaient une bonne relation bien place.
> Par exemple (avant mon dpart, car priodiquement on dgraisse, on enlve ceux qui ne sont pas du srail, les "sans-relation") une jeune fille a t titularis cat. B aprs un mois de travail...Son poste avait t mis au concours pour faire bien comme on dit.Sa mre venait de se remarier avec un grand ponte et aprs elle avait le culot de nous dire que c'tait parce qu'elle faisait bien son boulot...
> 
> L'administration n'est pas une mritocratie. Bcp ont pens que cette re naitrait avec l'arrive des concours mais force est de constater que sur le terrain ceux ci n'ont en rien enray le npotisme et la cooptation.
> Toi qud tu n'as pas ces relations (ou que tu as de la dignit), c'est vraiment *gerbant* d'etre congdi comme un laquais alors que des gens moins expriment et diploms mais familialement plus avantags "russissent". Je me console en me disant que le matin, je peux me regarder dans la glace. Chomeur, certes, mais la tte haute ()
> 
> Je n'ai pas test le priv perso mais le public si tu n'es pas pistonn (et bien!) et que tu n'as pas de concours, toutes les rponses seront les mmes: "bon  rien, propre  tout" (traduction: "allez voir ailleurs!")
> Je suis vraiment content que de plus en plus de gens trouvent cela "inadmissible, injuste et injustifi", pe cela contribuera t-il  faire bouger les choses...Moi ce qui me gene en plus, c'est la faon dont les jeunes sont traits: de la sous merde. Dans un conseil ou une runion dans l'administration, si tu n'as pas plus de 35 ans, personne en t'coutera ou alors avec une bienveillance polie matine de mpris, le mpris pour celui qui ne reste pas  sa place (-ben oui, les anciens d'abord dans l'administration, plus tu es vieux, plus tu es valable; regarde Giscard ()-)
> ...


+1000 !
Pourquoi, je me suis expatri 2 fois ?
Pour mmoire, je suis bioinformaticien. Alors, le grand crneau c'est de bosser dans des IFR comme le CNRS, l'INSERM, l'INRA, patin couffin.... Que du public ! Mon exprience du CNRS a t dmoralisante. J'ai boss en plein milieu de biologistes qui n'ont jamais vu mon intrt SAUF quand je suis parti. Mon taf tait de "moderniser" un dpartement, en gros, apporter l'outil informatique. C'est ce que j'ai fait pendant 9 mois avec promesse d'un concours. Sauf que la responsable du dpartement a cr que je venais moderniser donc, dranger leur statut d'immobilisme. Ajoutez  cel une mconnaissance complte de l'informatique de base (un site web = une base de donnes pour eux  :8O:  ) et vous comprenez que je me suis fait jeter.
Quand j'ai postul  des concours de ces "nobles" instituts, j'ai bien vu qu' comptences suprieures, je n'avais aucune chance par rapport aux candidats "locaux". Le pompom ft atteint quand pour cause d'inondations sur Montpellier, je n'ai p accder au concours ( moins d'avoir des palmes et un tuba) et le directeur du concours de me dire au tlphone : "On a dj trouv le candidat mme si vous n'tiez que la moiti  participer aux auditions avec deux membres du jury en moins".

Voil comment on fait partir les scientifiques hors de France.

Cela s'appelle la lobotomie nationale.

@++

PS: je ne remet pas en cause le statut "public" de la Recherche ni de certains offices publiques. Mais, il me semble que c'est le statut de fonctionnaire que l'on doit rformer au regard du Qubec o le fonctionnaire peut se faire jeter du jour au lendemain pour raison conomique ou pour faute professionnelle.

----------


## bakaneko

> PS: je ne remet pas en cause le statut "public" de la Recherche ni de certains offices publiques. Mais, il me semble que c'est le statut de fonctionnaire que l'on doit rformer au regard du Qubec o le fonctionnaire peut se faire jeter du jour au lendemain pour raison conomique ou pour faute professionnelle.


 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  
Ca risque pas d'arriver  ::D: 
Si on osait faire a, on risquerait des grves de fonctionnaires pour les 10 prochaines annes  ::D: 
 ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Asdorve

> PS: je ne remet pas en cause le statut "public" de la Recherche ni de certains offices publiques. Mais, il me semble que c'est le statut de fonctionnaire que l'on doit rformer au regard du Qubec o le fonctionnaire peut se faire jeter du jour au lendemain pour raison conomique ou pour faute professionnelle.


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi et avec Gnux. Quand on regarde la France et qu'on la compare au Canada par exemple, on a l'impression d'tre encore  l'ge de la pierre... C'est malheureux de dire a, mais pourtant si vrai...  ::(:  

Perso, j'ai boss 6 mois comme auxilire de vie scolaire et j'ai eu  charge un enfant qui prsentait des troubles du comportement. Malheureusement, j'ai pu constater par moi-mme les manques au niveau de l'acadmie. J'ai eu ce job sans aucune formation (elle n'est venu qu'aprs 3 mois sur le terrain)... et pendant cette formation, une psychologue a compar la France et le Canada, et c'est vrai qu'il y a pas photo...

----------


## bakaneko

> Perso, j'ai boss 6 mois comme auxilire de vie scolaire et j'ai eu  charge un enfant qui prsentait des troubles du comportement. Malheureusement, j'ai pu constater par moi-mme les manques au niveau de l'acadmie. J'ai eu ce job sans aucune formation (elle n'est venu qu'aprs 3 mois sur le terrain)... et pendant cette formation, une psychologue a compar la France et le Canada, et c'est vrai qu'il y a pas photo...


Je ne me rappelle plus si a a t dj donn sur la Taverne mais voici la vie en BD d'un remplaant en primaire...
Dur  vivre...
Si tout ce qui est dit est juste, a montre bien que notre administration (surtout  au niveau scolaire) a quelques problmes...

----------


## Asdorve

> Si tout ce qui est dit est juste, a montre bien que notre administration (surtout  au niveau scolaire) a quelques problmes...


C'est certain!  ::mouarf::

----------


## GLDavid

> Ca risque pas d'arriver 
> Si on osait faire a, on risquerait des grves de fonctionnaires pour les 10 prochaines annes


Et a ne serait pas un mal pour un bien ?
Je reprend l'exemple du Canada. Fin des annes 90, le Canada tait  la rue. C'tait un pays ruin sur la voie de l'Argentine. Ils ont fait des coupes drastiques dans les dpenses publiques, arme comprise (rappelez vous de l'accident du Chicoutimi en 2004) avec une rforme du statut du fonctionnaire ! Depuis, le Canada a bigrement relev la tte, au point d'tre un ple d'immigration attractif, ils recherchent de la main d'oeuvre !
Oui, il y a eu des grves de fonctionnaires pas contents qu'on leur te leurs privilges. Oui, cela a paralys le pays. Mais malgr cela, le gouvernement n'a pas chancel et a maintenu son cap. Maintenant, le pays a une dette en voie d'tre rsorb voir en passe d'tre bnficiaire !

Sommes-nous en France si obstins ? Avons-nous si peur d'un lectrochoc pour faire redmarrer la machine ?
J'ai parfois l'impression que l'on est revenu  l'poque de l'Ancien Rgime avec les 3 couches sociales : Noblesse, Clerg et Tiers-Etat.

@++

----------


## Asdorve

> J'ai parfois l'impression que l'on est revenu  l'poque de l'Ancien Rgime avec les 3 couches sociales : Noblesse, Clerg et Tiers-Etat.


Non non, encore plus bas...  ::mouarf::

----------


## GLDavid

> Non non, encore plus bas...


Du temps antique chez les romains ? Genre en haut les patriciens, en bas la plbe en encore plus bas, les esclaves ? Remarque, le modle est encore valable  ::roll:: 
_Ave Caesar, moritori te salutant !_

----------


## Gnux

> PS: je ne remet pas en cause le statut "public" de la Recherche ni de certains offices publiques. Mais, il me semble que c'est le statut de fonctionnaire que l'on doit rformer au regard du Qubec o le fonctionnaire peut se faire jeter du jour au lendemain pour raison conomique ou pour faute professionnelle.


Totalement et entirement d'accord.
Ce statut " vie" appliqu  la recherche n'est qu'une incitation au pantouflage (pour ne pas dire  l'encroutage...). Je te le dis: s'il y avait un peu plus de "controles", il y aurait sans aucun doute un peu plus de recherches en france (publications etc...).

Ceci dit c'est valable pour toute la fonction publique qui est une formidable machine d'incitation  la mdiocrit. Ne te mprends pas: je ne pense pas que ceux qui y travaillent soient mdiocres, non, mais pour russir dans la fonction publique on t'incite  l'tre tant moralement (hypocrisie, dlation et j'en passe) que dans ton travail. Comme je le disais plus haut, ce n'est pas une mritocratie (qui a sans doute elle aussi ces dfauts) par contre c'est la plus grande syndicratie bureaucratique du monde (il n'y a peut tre que la core du nord qui nous bat dans ce domaine).

C'est le rgne du "droit " et pas du "droit de" et encore moins du "devoir" (mot  bannir pour devenir un fonctionnaire "respectable"). Au risque de tomber dans le poncif, si la fonction publique tait efficace, a se saurait...
L'exemple des fonctionnaires qubecois me fait penser  ma copine qui vient d'tre nomm instit' et qui s'est rendu compte que certains de ces collgues n'avaient pas reu la visite d'un inspecteur depuis 6 ans (tu te rends compte? 6 ans sans controle, mise  jour ou autre... :8O:  ). Elle se disait qu'il tait bon que les parents ne soient pas au courant de telles incuries (et je peux la comprendre...).

L'ennui c'est que si tu dcides de faire de la FP une machine efficace ou mme juste d'instaurer un cercle vertueux pour sortir de la mdiocrit ambiante; tu cours  l'meute. Tout a pour dire que j'ai bien rigol qud j'ai vu que les premiers  faire grve contre le CPE/CNE taient des fonctionnaires qui par dfinition taient contractuels... vie!!! Y'a pas comme un lzard l?

----------


## Gnux

> Et a ne serait pas un mal pour un bien ?
> Je reprend l'exemple du Canada. Fin des annes 90, le Canada tait  la rue. C'tait un pays ruin sur la voie de l'Argentine. Ils ont fait des coupes drastiques dans les dpenses publiques, arme comprise (rappelez vous de l'accident du Chicoutimi en 2004) avec une rforme du statut du fonctionnaire ! Depuis, le Canada a bigrement relev la tte, au point d'tre un ple d'immigration attractif, ils recherchent de la main d'oeuvre !
> Oui, il y a eu des grves de fonctionnaires pas contents qu'on leur te leurs privilges. Oui, cela a paralys le pays. Mais malgr cela, le gouvernement n'a pas chancel et a maintenu son cap. Maintenant, le pays a une dette en voie d'tre rsorb voir en passe d'tre bnficiaire !
> 
> Sommes-nous en France si obstins ? Avons-nous si peur d'un lectrochoc pour faire redmarrer la machine ?
> J'ai parfois l'impression que l'on est revenu  l'poque de l'Ancien Rgime avec les 3 couches sociales : Noblesse, Clerg et Tiers-Etat.
> 
> @++


Je ne pense pas que le modle en 3 couches soient bien appropris pour dpeindre la situation de la France  l'heure actuelle et du Canada il y a 10 ans. Moi a me fait penser  l'conomie planifie. 
Le Canada a libralis dans ce sens qu'il a demand aux canadiens de prendre leur responsabilit et d'arrter de toujours TOUT demander  l'Etat qui  force de vouloir rendre tout le monde heureux, fait le malheur de tous.
Malheureusement, en France, encore aujourd'hui, certains pensent que l'conomie librale n'est que la "dictature du profit" (z'avez vu? Y'a qu'un mot qui a chang; ils nous ont bassin des annes avec la dictature du proltariat et ils remettent a!!!).
Le Canada a accept de se moderniser pour le meilleur et pour le pire. Nous en France, on freine des deux pieds mais pour le pire seulement...
En ce sens, nous sommes retombs bien plus bas que ce modle et encore bien plus bas que le modle romain qui placait en son centre _l'otium_

----------


## GLDavid

Je ne peux qu'tre d'accord avec toi Gnux, et je t'applaudis des 2 mains  ::applo::  pour tes deux posts. Nous pensons exactement la mme chose.
Pour ceux qui veulent en "savoir plus", lisez un peu le livre "Toujours plus" de Franois de Closet. De Closet ne tape pas seulement sur les fonctionnaires, mais aussi sur les points qui font que la France est  la trane et semble rester camper sur ses positions plutt que de se donner un bon coup de pied aux fesses, mal hlas ncessaire.

@++

----------


## Asdorve

> les points qui font que la France est  la trane et semble rester camper sur ses positions plutt que de se donner un bon coup de pied aux fesses, mal hlas ncessaire.


Sans ironie, je dirais que malheureusement nous y sommes confront chaque jour.

il y a des choses qui paraissent simple, videntes, et que les "Grands" ne veulent pas voir (par gosme?).

----------


## GLDavid

> Sans ironie, je dirais que malheureusement nous y sommes confront chaque jour.
> 
> il y a des choses qui paraissent simple, videntes, et que les "Grands" ne veulent pas voir (par gosme?).


Peut tre pas seulement l'gosme lectoral mais aussi la peur de provoquer un lectrochoc ou de jouer  l'apprenti sorcier. 
Mais bon, le scientifique que je suis dirais "Tant qu'on a pas essay, on ne sait pas".
[Humour]Cela tant, il ne faut pas TOUT essayer[/Humour]

@++

----------


## Asdorve

> la peur de provoquer un lectrochoc ou de jouer  l'apprenti sorcier.


mais je crois que le Franais est difficile par nature. Il veut quelque chose, on lui donne, puis quand il l'a il s'aperoit que a ne va pas.

Mais bon, je m'gare un peu du sujet.

Je crois que les politiciens, de quelque bord qu'ils soient, se moquent un peu de tels problmes. 

[Squence coup de g**] J'en ai marre de voir les politiciens jouer  l'assemble et de les voir avoir un comportement puril [Fin Squence Coup de g**]

----------


## bakaneko

> Peut tre pas seulement l'gosme lectoral mais aussi la peur de provoquer un lectrochoc ou de jouer  l'apprenti sorcier. 
> Mais bon, le scientifique que je suis dirais "Tant qu'on a pas essay, on ne sait pas".
> [Humour]Cela tant, il ne faut pas TOUT essayer[/Humour]
> 
> @++


Je penche pour l'option peur...
S'ils tentent un truc rvolutionnaire et qu'ils se plantent, ils sont srs de ne pas tre rlus...
S'ils ne tentent rien, ils ne prennent pas de risques et ont des chances de revenir la fois suivante...
Le choix est vite fait...

----------


## Asdorve

> Je penche pour l'option peur...
> S'ils tentent un truc rvolutionnaire et qu'ils se plantent, ils sont srs de ne pas tre rlus...
> S'ils ne tentent rien, ils ne prennent pas de risques et ont des chances de revenir la fois suivante...
> Le choix est vite fait...


+1

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est l tout le problme des politiciens:
La _fonction_ des politiciens est de gouverner et d'amliorer la situation.
Le _but_ des politiciens est d'tre lus, de faire carrire, de gagner de l'argent...

----------


## Asdorve

> C'est l tout le problme des politiciens:
> La _fonction_ des politiciens est de gouverner et d'amliorer la situation.
> Le _but_ des politiciens est d'tre lus, de faire carrire, de gagner de l'argent...


Voil la nouvelle dfinition du mot "Politicien"! Messieurs, pensez  faire actualiser vos dictionnaires!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gnux

> Sans ironie, je dirais que malheureusement nous y sommes confront chaque jour.
> 
> il y a des choses qui paraissent simple, videntes, et que les "Grands" ne veulent pas voir (par gosme?).


s/gosme/intret/g
Un politique agit d'abord par intrt de nos jours. Et l son intret me semble vident: en assistant des assists, il est quasi sur de rcuprer leur voix. Ce qui est bien le plus important aux yeux de nos politiques (plus important en tout les cas que d'envisager une cohrence dans la ligne suivie plutot qu'une alternance ou chacun dfait ce que l"ennemi" a fait)



> C'est l tout le problme des politiciens:
> La fonction des politiciens est de gouverner et d'amliorer la situation.
> Le but des politiciens est d'tre lus, de faire carrire, de gagner de l'argent...


Etant entendu que les politiciens font de la politique comme nagure les sophistes de la philosophie.



> [Squence coup de g**] J'en ai marre de voir les politiciens jouer  l'assemble et de les voir avoir un comportement puril [Fin Squence Coup de g**]


Ils n'ont aucune tenu oui...Je trouve a dplorable. Ca fait les choux gras de la presse trangre mais c'est pitoyable. On se croirait dans une basse cour...

----------


## lilli1407

> ca existe, ne serait ce que l'agreg ou le capes par exemple.. apres, il faut distinguer ce qu'est exactement le piston :
> 
> - il y a le "vrai" piston, l'injuste, celui ou un type est recrut vraiment parce que c'est le copian du fils de machin, et qui peut etre a priori completement incompetent, dans une grande structure ca ne se verra pas trop.. c'est surement valable pour les metiers un peu "planqu".
> - apres, il y a le fait qu'une personne en connaisse une autre, et ai envie de le recruter parce que, jutement parce qu'il le connait, il sait qu'il fera du bon boulot/qu'il collaboreront facilement/qu'il s'integrera bien etc... quoiqu'on en dise, c'est toujours plus rassurant meme (surtout) pour quelqu'un d'honnete de recruter quelqu'un qu'on connait, et/ou qu'on a deja vu a l'oeuvre, qu'un inconnu qu'on juge sur son CV mais qui peut ne pas etre degourdi. 
> 
> et comme dans l'administration, il est me semble t il obligatoire de passer par un concours pour recruter quelqu'un, ca fait des concours biais.. mais pas forcement injustes, je ne sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire.. 
> 
> apres, entre ces 2 extremes, il y a une infinite de variation, evidemment.. rien n'est jamais aussi tranch !


Je n'ai pas tout lu mais j'ajouterai qu'il y a aussi le corporatisme : un polytechnicien par ex preferrera recruter un autre polytechnicien. Pareil dans toutes les ecoles. C'est l'esprit de corps et d'une certaine maniere c'est une forme de piston dans ce cas.

A cote de a pour un concours je trouve ca choquant et anormal

----------

